# Milky Way in Yosemite



## ray5 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,
I am headed there in August. I have always wanted to but never have taken a Milky Way shot yet. Having seen some outstanding photos online of it in Yosemite I really want to give it a shot. For the total novice at this could you educated me in how to do it and if there are any specific spots that you recommend doing it from? I believe I saw one and actually bought a print off that showed the Milky Way and Half Dome, so guessing it was taken from Glacier Point? Anyway, any advice and detailed step by step instructions appreciated. My gear: 5D MK III, 16-35 F4L, 24-70F 2.8L II, 70-200 F2.8L II, Zeiss 135 F/2, 2X III TC. I am totally ignorant at this so please feel free to advice. Thx
Ray


----------



## timmy_650 (Jun 28, 2016)

Drive to the closest dark area by your house and practice. Yosemite isn't that dark of a place. So a lot of the work will be done in PS. Also you need to find a time when there isn't a moon or very little of a moon. Also be prepare not to sleep bc it can take hours for the milky way to be in the spot you want. 


http://darksitefinder.com/maps/world.html


----------

